# Spoiled Dog Day (pics)



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Took Molly to the Carmel River and then to lunch.
View from Carmel to Carmel Valley on Hwy 1







[/URL][/IMG]

River play with friendly Labs







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Time for lunch








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Nothing like a peaceful nap after a full meal








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like a great day! What a rotten furbaby! I do love that doggie menu, though... I think Acheron and Koda would die from excitement!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice! I like the menu. You guys go on some fun outings!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I cant believe they have a dog menu, really??????? that looks delicious, where's mine


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I cant believe they have a dog menu, really??????? that looks delicious, where's mine


 We've been to a few restaurants that have doggie menus, this by far is the best (although we are definitely not upgrading to the steak or salmon items)
they are served with rice and really fresh veggies, broccoli green beans, carrots, potato - this is the only time I've ever seen my dog eat a veggie. Plus the waiters know we will need to be seated in partial shade in a somewhat quiet area. What is really cool is that this restaurant is very close to an airport, so while dining on the outside patio, jets are flying above us just above the palm trees. I love watching planes. They fly over so quickly, the noise really is not a bother.


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

That is so cool.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's a cool day!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Too cute, looks like a happy GSD!!!! Bob


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I would probably eat the dog menu! Thanks for sharing your pictures . Looks like great fun and its looks warm.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My kind of day. Molly looks like she had fun, we know she had a great meal and pooped out at the end of the day.  Now, Im going to have to come down to the central coast..lol..Dex would love it there hes a nature type.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Yes, I'd like the Sophisticated Sirloin...rare...with the Grilled Prawns, please, for my dog. And just bring me a glass of water."


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

What a fantastic day out.


----------

